# can you bring your own cereal on holiday?



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

I'm off on my holiday in a few weeks, i'm heading to turkey.

I want to bring my own cereal, and i wont be able to get it in the local supermarket in turkey. I have a friend that lives where were going and he has checked for me. 

Will i be able to pack my own in my suitcase? 

thanks


----------



## runner (8 Jun 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

Yep, you can bring most dried foods apart from meats and veggies and stuff like that.


----------



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

wonderful thanks guys and girls. 

I'm not usually this fussy but i've started a diet ( that i'm actually sticking to and is working ) and this cereal is the only thing i can eat that i like. Dont expect to lose much weight on holiday but dont want to come home having put loads on.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

I have often brought those small multipack cereals on hols, I don't normally eat brekkie but they're great snacks, you're dead right.

Now all you need to find is nice milk!


----------



## sam h (8 Jun 2009)

You should have no problem bring the cereal.  Also, if you do a few small things on hols, it's possible to still lose weight (I lost 5lbs on a 2 week holiday while I was doing WW's years ago).  Without ruining your holiday, but by making abit of an effort, it's not too hard:
 - most people tend to eat less in the heat
 - make a point to do a few lenghts of the pool every hour
 - lots of sightseeing (on foot)
 - opt for sorbets rather than ice cream
 - stick to spirits rather than beers
 - walking the beach gives a better all round colour than turning on a sunbed
 - find out what the local "worst offenders" are and avoid 
 - keep loads of fresh fruit in the fridge (if it's available)
 - picture your self coming back refreshed, tanned (not too much!!) and slim

Enjoy the holiday - Turkey is lovely, but mind the sun...I got a terrible burn over there from just a few minutes in the sun.


----------



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

there's no such thing as nice milk in turkey. the first time we went there we got some for the kids and they wern't impressed, ate dry cereal all whole time. I dont need milk for my cereal it's mixed with water ( watching the old calories here lol ) 

samh , a few of them i dont need to worry about like drinking and the ice cream. The main problem is going to be eating enough i'm on this 5 meals a day diet. I'm going to try a do a few walks first thing in the morning or swim when the pool is empty. 

Beach?!? what part of turkey did you go to? Cause marmaris's idea of a beach is pebbles. Althought i did go to turtle island. Thats what i call a beach.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

You'll also be drinking loads of water so that'll help too


----------



## sam h (8 Jun 2009)

We were in Gumbet - yes, there were loads of pebbles, but I prefer pebble to sand as I'm like a maget to sand & end up covered in it.  I'd walk the beach & the locals would call me the "White Lady"


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2009)

I understood that Medical issues,, ie ;Diets were not discussed on AAM.


----------



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

sssshhhhhhh your'll get me into trouble!!!


----------



## mathepac (8 Jun 2009)

"can you bring your own cereal on holiday?"

Yes, but won't your kids, your pals, or your partner be disappointed? 

Are you a cereal kidnapper, a cereal smuggler or a cereal killer?


----------



## samanthajane (8 Jun 2009)

All of the above


----------



## cleverclogs7 (8 Jun 2009)

yup sure can.im taking coco pops with me for the kids.


----------



## Tinker Bell (8 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> "can you bring your own cereal on holiday?"
> 
> Yes, but won't your kids, your pals, or your partner be disappointed?
> 
> Are you a cereal kidnapper, a cereal smuggler or a cereal killer?


 You can't be cerious  mat?


----------



## runner (9 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I'm off on my holiday in a few weeks, i'm heading to turkey.
> 
> I want to bring my own cereal,
> 
> thanks



I suggest 'Coronation Street'


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Jun 2009)

Tesco , sell a carton of milk which does not go sour . It is on the organic shelves  mostly .Does not have to be refridgerated .

It is called UHT (ultra heat treated ) and is long life .( has a cow on the front )

IMO , it tastes better than normal milk and is only 83 cent a carton.

Would be ideal for foreign holiday.

ps. not related to Tesco !


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jun 2009)

I have to add that I hate UHT Milk, I think it tastes awful


----------



## helllohello (9 Jun 2009)

last year my mate tx from bulgaria for to send over 2 or 3 cartons of milk frozen from here with my daughter. her kids couldnt drink the milk in cereals in bulgaria. it worked no problem


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

what about phillideapha? I know it's got to be kept in the fridge but how long could it last. The storage part on the plane is very cold ( i'm going by a tv show so dont know how real that is ) so most of the journey it should be ok....shouldn't it. 

Then it's only 2 hours to the hotel where i can put it in the fridge. 

Is this just a bad idea??


----------



## Diziet (9 Jun 2009)

Hang on a second - you are going on holiday to a country known for excellent food, with an abundance of fresh fruit and vegetables and the opportunity for long walks and swimming.

Can't the diet wait for a couple of weeks? If you eat small portions along the usual guidelines of healthy eating you will eat very well in Turkey and you will be fine weight wise too. 

Sure beats carrying food in your luggage all the way out there, and missing out on the local food, which after all is one of the pleasures of holidays abroad.


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

well for 1 reason it will be alot cheaper to have my breakfast and lunch in the resort or to pack and take it with me if i'm going out for the day. 

No the diet cant wait..........you must be male!

Not really going to be carrying my suitcase has wheels, unless you take the wheeling it from the car to check in, and then to collect it and wheel to coach when we get there, then from coach to hotel......think i can manage that, bloody hope i can anyway. 

And i wont be missing out on local food cause i will having an evening meal every night.


----------



## csirl (10 Jun 2009)

Why does the milk taste differently in these placed? Surely its from a cow, same as here?


----------



## jpd (10 Jun 2009)

different grass


----------



## Thirsty (10 Jun 2009)

We got fresh milk in Bitez  - about 4/5 years ago - was a little more expensive (not surprisingly) but not outrageous.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Jun 2009)

I was in the Canaries last year and the milk was awful. I ended up paying way over the odds to get some imported British milk!


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2009)

I live abroad and travel a fair bit.  UHT is to be found everywhere and is absolutely disgusting to me still, and that's after many years.  Same story with tea (Barry's for me).   If you search hard enough you will nearly always find fresh, real milk from cows.  More likely in the larger supermarkets or upmarket stores or in holiday resorts/major cities the English shop.  Where ever you are going you should know the name of it in the local language which may help you in finding it.  That said the best part of a holiday for me is the local food, just do more exercise and watch what you eat and you should be fine without bringing special foodstuffs with you.


----------



## Diziet (11 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> well for 1 reason it will be alot cheaper to have my breakfast and lunch in the resort or to pack and take it with me if i'm going out for the day.
> 
> No the diet cant wait..........you must be male!
> 
> ...



I am not male, I am female and have been on diets so no need to be short with me!

I just think it is bizarre that's all. There are supermarkets in Turkey, why not just buy food there?


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

If you had read all of my posts you would of seen that i had asked a friend that lives over there if these items were available and he checked and they wern't. 
So i cant buy it out there!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Jun 2009)

samanthajane I know you probably won't want to hear this but I'm with diziet on this. I think any diet that means you have to bring your own cereal with you wherever you do is a diet that needs to be reviewed - surely eating the local fruit or veg would be healthy enough if losing weight is the aim?


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

It's not just about losing weight, i want to stick to the rountine that i am doing now. 

Thats involves eating my cereal twice a day. 

If diziet has indeed been on a diet as well as anyone else, and failed before as we all have. If you find something that works for you and that you can stick to, why would you change it? 

My diet consists of 5 small meals a day. It's hard enough to follow that at home, where everything is available to me. Considering it's a holiday the last i want is to be going around looking for all these other ingredients and then making them. 

The oatmeal i have for breakfast takes 5 mins, then meal 2 is oatmeal again and egg whites. Then for lunch i'd have a couple of ryvita and philly with some fruit. I dont even know what i'm going to have around 4-5pm haven't figured that out yet, but then i'd have my evening meal at a restaurant. 

Please if you have any other suggestion as to what i can eat apart from my cereal and ryvita please let me know.


----------



## sam h (11 Jun 2009)

Samantha - don't mind them.  I know how hard it is to try to stick to a diet on holidays.  I used to hate people saying "would you not just have an ice cream, burger, garlic bread etc....sure you're on holidays".  It's very easy to end up putting on half a stone over a 2 week holiday.....it could take 2 months to get that off again!!


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

thanks sam, at least someone understands. 

I've not got the best will power in the world and i'm going to be tempted anyway. If i can keep myself full, like i am doing by eating 5 times a day then hopefully i wont be tempted. 

2 months and the rest to get it off lol it would just be a waste to have worked this hard, to be back where i started from.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> ... Please if you have any other suggestion as to what i can eat apart from my cereal and ryvita please let me know.


What's the latest from Victoria Beckham and her WAG pals in OK! / Heat magazine? Isn't all holiday and dietary wisdom condensed in these publications?


----------



## Smashbox (11 Jun 2009)

Think you have your answer now anyway, Sam. Yes, if you so wish, you can bring cereal with you.


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> What's the latest from Victoria Beckham and her WAG pals in OK! / Heat magazine? Isn't all holiday and dietary wisdom condensed in these publications?


 
I dont think it's changed, still the same...push a bit of food around the plate and make it look like your eating I had actually planned on eating though. 



Smashbox said:


> Think you have your answer now anyway, Sam. Yes, if you so wish, you can bring cereal with you.


 
Is that a quiet hint to lock the thread smash?? 

Gotta tell me how to do it first!


----------



## Diziet (11 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> ...
> If diziet has indeed been on a diet as well as anyone else, and failed before as we all have. If you find something that works for you and that you can stick to, why would you change it?
> 
> My diet consists of 5 small meals a day. It's hard enough to follow that at home, where everything is available to me. Considering it's a holiday the last i want is to be going around looking for all these other ingredients and then making them.
> ...



Umm, actually my weight is fine now, thanks. What's with all the assumptions? First I was male, now I am a failed dieter 

I just think that you are probably setting yourself up for a difficult time on holiday. This sort of regime is fine at home but tends to fall over on holiday. To be honest, weight maintenance is realistic on holidays, weight loss is unlikely. 

But hey, whatever works for you, and good luck with it. Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

It wasn't an assumption i was basing it on the fact that i dont know a single person that hasn't failed on some sort of diet. Since you said you had been on dietS (plural)  i thought it was fair to say that you must of failed at least once to have to go on another one. Since your happy with your weight now the last one must of worked. And it worked cause you had a routine and you stuck to it.

The male re-mark was a joke picked up wrong. 

I'm trying to avoid the difficult time i know is ahead of me, i'd be perfectly happy with maintenance thats what i'm aiming for, dont expect to actually lose any weight just dont want to put on the weight i have managed to lose so far. I'll know when i get back if i managed to do this. 

Thanks for the luck i'll need and, and i'll certainly enjoy the sunshine. I'll even try and bring some back with me.


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> What's the latest from Victoria Beckham and her WAG pals in OK! / Heat magazine? Isn't all holiday and dietary wisdom condensed in these publications?


Jeez, don't mention diet. It could be construed as _medical_ by the consultants


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Jeez, don't mention diet...


The entire thread is about diets, failed dieters, successful dieters, stabilised dieters, prescriptive diets, dietary practices, diet foods, dietary cravings, diet plans, diet sources ....


----------



## Diziet (11 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> It wasn't an assumption i was basing it on the fact that i dont know a single person that hasn't failed on some sort of diet. Since you said you had been on dietS (plural)  i thought it was fair to say that you must of failed at least once to have to go on another one. Since your happy with your weight now the last one must of worked. And it worked cause you had a routine and you stuck to it.



No worries sarahjane. My comment on diets (plural) was based on the fact that I tend to keep an eye on my weight and if I find I gain a couple of pounds I eat less for a few weeks till I am back to normal. Hence the plural. I don't consider that a failure, more a good strategy for maintaining a healthy weight, as it is easier to lose a little weight than a lot of it.


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

Maybe i should of done that in the first place lol would of saved all this now.


----------



## sideswipe (11 Jun 2009)

"Inside there is a skinny me try to break free, I usually shut the ***** up with a few cookies"

Quote from Mrs A Lump


----------



## Smashbox (11 Jun 2009)

Thread tools, top right side, then lock this thread or something to that effect.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

Diziet said:


> No worries sarahjane...


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

ah i've been called much worse lol


----------



## Diziet (12 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> ah i've been called much worse lol



Oh, heck, apologies! I even saw the comment with the question marks and was wondering what that was about! I need a holiday


----------

